# Fish Tish



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

...


----------



## Qyak (Sep 5, 2012)

Lots of ingredients, sounds interesting


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

Yuuum.

When I worked on the ships, every Sunday was tiffin luch in the old style and fish tish was always there (assuming any of us caught anything off the bottom - anything pelagic ended up as Namis).


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Isn't ghee butter w/o the milk solids, adapted for life in areas w/o refrigeration?
And so, couldn't you use butter as the ghee sub instead of saff or sunflower oil?

Sounds interesting, but I'd spend a fortune getting all those ingredients.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

...


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

anselmo said:


> Zed said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't ghee butter w/o the milk solids, adapted for life in areas w/o refrigeration?
> ...





anselmo said:


> In fact I have some under my desk for lunch today


Very authentic except I bet the office is temp controlled.

I'll give it a try. I've got a bag of mixed lentils that needs a use.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok, I'm on this now. Actually managed to get ALL the ingredients. Using a handful of green prawns and 4 smallish flathead fillets from the local fisho. Seems appropriate for Australia Day. Also got some coconut flour for the fish.

Wine? (essential part of any kitchen planning) I've taken to reds for curries recently. Usual Pinot noir but for Thai really which is sweeter so balances the light dry Pinot noir. Here I was thinking Argentinian Malbec, but couldn't find any so have opted for Spanish Priorat - not as light as Pinot and sweeter (not a sweet wine just sweeter than dry). Think it will do well.

May have some trouble with so many "to taste" ingredients when I haven't done it before... So think tablespoon or handful then double it. 8)


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Ingredients look great. The wine is SENSATIONAL. Solanes 2006. This curry has big boots to fill.

Second glass. ;-)


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

dru said:


> Ok, I'm on this now. Actually managed to get ALL the ingredients. Using a handful of green prawns and 4 smallish flathead fillets from the local fisho. Seems appropriate for Australia Day. Also got some coconut flour for the fish.
> 
> Wine? (essential part of any kitchen planning) I've taken to reds for curries recently. Usual Pinot noir but for Thai really which is sweeter so balances the light dry Pinot noir. Here I was thinking Argentinian Malbec, but couldn't find any so have opted for Spanish Priorat - not as light as Pinot and sweeter (not a sweet wine just sweeter than dry). Think it will do well.
> 
> May have some trouble with so many "to taste" ingredients when I haven't done it before... So think tablespoon or handful then double it. 8)


teaspoon might be better :shock:


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

anselmo said:


> dru said:
> 
> 
> > May have some trouble with so many "to taste" ingredients when I haven't done it before... So think tablespoon or handful then double it. 8)
> ...


I'm not really a teaspoon kind of guy. 









Probably used a bit over 300gm. Definitely used a lot more tumeric than the teaspoon. Looks OK









The wine match was perfect.









Not discussed in the instructions, but I tend to do spice in the mortar and pestle. Most of the spice I used here was pre-ground. Normally I like to do this myself in the pestle. Used ghee to make the paste. Got the Fenugreek wrong - had leaves not seed. By the result got the mustard seed (I did have seed for this) about right - one third black, 2 thirds the other. Result looks fine.









Fish (and prawn pieces) rolled in coconut flour. Warks and tastes great, but created other problems.



















OK so what I got wrong or what I will change next time:
I badly over did the Dahl. Less cooking next time.
The fish pieces needed to be tossed or something in order to remove some of the flour.
The fish into the heated spice mix, ended up too dry with all that flour. Ended up using a lot of ghee to avoid "broiling the fish. And heat in the pan would not cook it. So over cooked.
More Ginger.

Anselmo - we love it. Eating again tonight. Thanks heaps for getting me back in the kitchen.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great pictorial Dru - and well done Nick for sharing the knowledge. I am going to commit to trying this in the next few weeks, it's very different to what I usually cook but trying new stuff is good  Will probably use redfin. Looking forward to the dhal farts


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Good man Dru

Looks good

I guess you could toss the fish in a sieve to remove the excess flour before frying it alone, then adding the spices
Thinking about it, this is probably better for pieces rather than shredded fish

I'm lazy with the mortar and pestle but that's a great way to do it
I just feck the lot in, fry mix and serve

Read this as I deglazed a pan of chicken pieces and mushrooms with martini blanco and Double cream
Oho


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I've never used coconut flour. I'm excited.

Good looking plate dru.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

So.....I had a crack at this dish yesterday.

ANYONE WHO LIKES TO EAT FOOD - YOU HAVE TO TRY THIS!!! I am certainly not a regular cooker of curries, but this came out so amazingly well, I don't think anyone could go wrong the way Nick has spelled out what to do. Nick I am seriously indebted to you for going to such trouble to detail this recipe - it is going to become a regular in our household.

I ventured down to the local Indo-chinese grocery on Saturday arvo (a fragrant experience  ) and ended up spending about $20 on all the spices, which included a big bag of lovely basmati, a tin of ghee and a jar of lime and ginger pickles. I couldn't find yellow and black mustard seed, so ended up buying a bag which appeared to contain both. I put in everything else in Nick's list excluding the curry leaves - about 1 teaspoon of each of the ground spices.










I used 300g of boneless redfin pieces from Googong (most of them generously donated by Brant and Sibbo).










I can't really say much more, other than that it made me look like a much better cook than I am.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Squidder said:


> So.....I had a crack at this dish yesterday.
> 
> ANYONE WHO LIKES TO EAT FOOD - YOU HAVE TO TRY THIS!!! I am certainly not a regular cooker of curries, but this came out so amazingly well, I don't think anyone could go wrong the way Nick has spelled out what to do. Nick I am seriously indebted to you for going to such trouble to detail this recipe - it is going to become a regular in our household.
> 
> ...


Awesome, love it

I had dhal tonight as well (sans fish, and sans horsemeat for those of you who have been following the findus, burger king, lidl, aldi, tesco fiasco over here) at SWMBOs request

I boiled the fenugreek seeds in the lentils which softened them nicely, not sure how much it affected the taste though


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUJs3osAAAhTgAAQQAEUACev3IAgAFCgaaGRkxBqniNT01G1HqeUMpr2nXrJGDTlH0AokR3q1xFBCDJN48F0282js9QY/F3JFOFCQQmzeiw=


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Oz salmon ?
What do you think.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

keza said:


> Oz salmon ?
> What do you think.


Nervous but I will give it a go at some stage.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXEoRzoAAA3fgAAQUIGACgCAAIov7f7gIABoY2TSAPRNNHqek9QDVNPU8pkNPSAaB6mmVI9o4NwmjAdwxJllR+ZmVgyTaqmLsQg9p21cUFEFK0jhx34QWsJOJhj9XHkUwJ82TZI9SJWuF4D3UI6DQ4O/F3JFOFCQcShHOg==


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

RedPhoenix said:


> dru said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think.
> ...


Nor do crab shells and rocks. :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYqTBYoAAA5fgAAQUAGAEgABAAo+Tb4AIABQoABoGTIEqmJ6RhoTQ9TSUUdDfZvGxfSxv6Eg7so+9UzZ7OTQytwE6AtMrAGydNOmJc/QQno/F3JFOFCQipMFig==


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

You usually get the rocks in the lentils. 
I was trying to get rid of some salmon


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Hard not to laugh at the eating qualities of the Aussie Salmon. Fantastic sport, and they LOOK tasty. Pity it isn't so. I reckon this recipe is worth a Salmon shot. But note my earlier comment, use a tablespoon for the spice, not a tea spoon


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

...


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

...


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Whats a kwin-o?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Zed said:


> Whats a kwin-o?


A keen-wah
Patwahs cousin


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Patwahs more ambitious cousin?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Zed said:


> Patwahs more ambitious cousin?


I couldn't possibly comment
if you hashtag that he'll pick it up and tell you himself ;-)


----------

